# Look what I found in my garden!



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Upon returning from work yesterday evening, the g/f and I were greeted by this site lying on the back grass:










Due to the hotel near us closing and lying empty for months, and also the farmer selling his hayloft (also lying empty) we've been getting rats in the garden, eating the food we put out for the birds.

One of my neighbours had already put out some rat poison, and this one was dying a slow death when we found it.
I decided the best course of action was to blam it on the head with a shovel and put it out of it's misery.
Despite the fact it was a rat, and in my garden, I still felt sorry for it as I was brought up not to harm animals.

Just to give some perspective on it's size, here's a pic of my foot next to it:










I shall be phoning the Council today to get the pest control in!

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice Timberlands.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stew or Fried?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Kell said:


> Nice Timberlands.


  
Â£80 from M&M Direct: http://www.mandmdirect.com/

@Wallsendmag

When I blammed it with the shovel, blood started coming out of it's bottom, which put me off my dinner (for a while :wink: )

Rogue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rogue said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Timberlands.
> ...


TMI :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Rogue said:


> When I blammed it with the shovel, blood started coming out of it's bottom, which put me off my dinner (for a while :wink: )
> 
> Rogue


That really did make me lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rogue said:


> When I blammed it with the shovel, blood started coming out of it's bottom


That is gross!









Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right I'm just off for breakfast ,Pedigree Siberian Hamster anyone? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Right I'm just off for breakfast ,Pedigree Siberian Hamster anyone? :lol:


<hand over the mouth, off to the bathroom!>

Hev x


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Right I'm just off for breakfast ,Pedigree Siberian Hamster anyone? :lol:


SautÃ© or FricassÃ© sir


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Due to to ....... we've been getting rats in the garden, eating the food we put out for the birds.


We have a cat and a dog and a local squirrel still takes any bird food we leave out. If I had a rat problem I would probably refrain from enticing them with snacks.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

ag said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Due to to ....... we've been getting rats in the garden, eating the food we put out for the birds.
> ...


According to some stuff I read from a Government info site, your supposed to refrain from "overfeeding" the birds :? 
Still, I'm with you, for the time being the birds will have to dine elsewhere.

Rogue


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Right I'm just off for breakfast ,Pedigree Siberian Hamster anyone? :lol:
> ...


Liking the Baldrick reference!!!

"Rat au Van. Its rat thats been run over by a van"

Classic


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

pbarlow003 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Glad we have another Blackadder fan in the house  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes, absolute classic comedy. I've been meaning to buy it on DVD for ages, i might have to dig the video out of the garage over the weekend 

You gotta love Baldrick's cooking ability. Turnip surprise anyone? [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> You gotta love Baldrick's cooking ability. Turnip surprise anyone? [smiley=jester.gif]


Shaped like a "man's thingy" :lol: "Luck sounds just like f.. <cue Blackadder theme tune>" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

These are a little bigger and better, LOL - its what i do all day long, no one fancy being a rat catcher ? :lol: LOL


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WOW


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Apparently, the local council are not obliged to get rid of the rats.
What they DO do, is do a survey to try and find the source of the rats, and then attempt to get the owner of the land to pay for the extermination.

Nice to know that whilst all that beauracracy is going on, I've got elderly neighbours who are too scared to leave their houses :?

Rogue


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

[/quote] that dog looks ill :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Apparently, the local council are not obliged to get rid of the rats.
> What they DO do, is do a survey to try and find the source of the rats, and then attempt to get the owner of the land to pay for the extermination.
> 
> Nice to know that whilst all that beauracracy is going on, I've got elderly neighbours who are too scared to leave their houses :?
> ...


Rogue,
The local councils do have " a duty of care - to ensure vermin free" Not sure on scottish laws but can get you the facts if needed, most authorities offer a free service - if i was closer i'd sort'em for you mate :twisted:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheers 8) 
I've got a pest control guy (private company) coming out on Monday to sort out my garden.
He was recommended by a friend who lives on a farm.
He only charges Â£50 a quarter, and lays poison and sprays stuff that keeps insects out the house as well (which the g/f will be happy about  )

My local authority don't have a pest control department, so they do a survey to find the "source" and get a company like Rentokill in, then bill the land owner for it.

Rogue



DROMENGRO said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, the local council are not obliged to get rid of the rats.
> ...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Pedigree Siberian Hamster anyone? :lol:


Answers to the name of Basil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Pedigree Siberian Hamster anyone? :lol:
> ...


At last


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aww it looks a bit cute


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Aww it looks a bit cute


You're used to dealing with essex boys though :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Aww it looks a bit cute
> ...


 Essex boys are the best [smiley=whip.gif] ... I'm even converting Nippo to becoming an Essex male from being an Italian :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Look what i have at the bottom of my garden :wink:










I call him cappy  the cappybara :lol: :lol:

cats are a little suspicious of him, but he is just a loveable water rat :lol:

:roll:

Tom.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks like you'll need a big shovel for that one! 



taylormade-tt said:


> Look what i have at the bottom of my garden :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I'm even converting Nippo to becoming an Essex male from being an Italian :lol:


THAT won't happen. 8)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I had to kill a second one today.
I dismantled my shed yesterday, and found 2 very dead and very flat rats underneath it (lots of rat poo in the shed prompted the dismantling).
I looked out of the kitchen window and saw one just standing still, so I thought it had been poisoned and was dying.
As I approached it with my trusty shovel, it squeaked and ran, and I caught it's rear quarters with the shovel before it disappeared into the farmer's field.

Then, later on, I go to make my lunch and look out and see the same one is back. I approached it again, and this time it hobbled (I must have broken it's leg before) towards my hedge and the farmer's field.
I brought the shovel down, but I caught it in the hedge, so the rat got under the hedge.
I looked underneath and it was still sat there, so I poked the shovel through and scooped the rat back into the garden.

At this point, it was squealing like a pig, and I was feeling sick.
With heavy heart (and even heavier shovel) I put it out of it's misery.
It's shocking, but despite how disgusting it is having rats in the garden, I still feel sorry for them and hate killing them.

Still, the professional pest controller is visiting tomorrow, so he can do his stuff and I won't have to feel so guilty.

Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rogue I love the way your telling it how it is how you killed them :wink: . Making a good bedtime novel :wink: . Can't be easy what your doing but I guess it really is needs must for the time being . R.I.P. rats [smiley=behead.gif] :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I had to kill a second one today.
> I dismantled my shed yesterday, and found 2 very dead and very flat rats underneath it (lots of rat poo in the shed prompted the dismantling).
> I looked out of the kitchen window and saw one just standing still, so I thought it had been poisoned and was dying.
> As I approached it with my trusty shovel, it squeaked and ran, and I caught it's rear quarters with the shovel before it disappeared into the farmer's field.
> ...


You spent your weekend making a rat squeal like a pig.

You Sir have some serious sexual issues that need addressing :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My Grandad made a large cage at work (place made car chassis). They would go in and a door would close leaving them trapped. He would then throw the cage in the water bosch. :? Not sure which is more humane that or death by shovel.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> You spent your weekend making a rat squeal like a pig.
> 
> You Sir have some serious sexual issues that need addressing :lol: :wink:


 

The pest control guy came out yesterday and laid some bait boxes.
They're sealed, tamper-proof units so the pheasants and hedgehogs (and more importantly, my dog!) won't be harmed.

Apparently, rats are neophobic, so it'll take around a week for them to get used to the boxes, then they'll start eating from them.

Rogue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rogue said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You spent your weekend making a rat squeal like a pig.
> ...


I hope they were the extra large boxes :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I hope they were the extra large boxes :wink:


I'll keep my trusty shovel handy, just in case :wink:

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I had to kill a second one today.
> ...


  I saw him walking through the town on Friday with a poly bag full of Selotape.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> I saw him walking through the town on Friday with a poly bag full of Selotape.


Yeah, but what you didn't realise was that I saw you coming out of that dodgy shop with the neon lights and beaded doorway, only to pop back in quickly when you noticed me walking by with my big bag of Sellotape.



Rogue


----------

